# Stuff you don't need on tour.....



## jay clock (2 Mar 2017)

Everyone has different kit lists but first time I have seen a hammer and a toilet.... 

https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=1M2&page_id=495248&v=1T

And table....

I have money on him dumping some stuff!


----------



## tyred (2 Mar 2017)

I borrowed a hammer once on tour from a BMW garage to do some fettling.


----------



## jay clock (2 Mar 2017)

tyred said:


> I borrowed a hammer once on tour from a BMW garage to do some fettling.


Exactly. Borrowed. Not "cycle 2000 miles with"


----------



## psmiffy (2 Mar 2017)

I dont see anything wrong with the hammer - its very small probably weighs about the same as my rubber mallet - I carried a small hammer around Sardinia plus a not so small screwdriver to make pilot holes for tent pegs - toilet would seem to be a neat solution


----------



## jay clock (2 Mar 2017)

I am sure I carry stuff others would not take. but 38kg of kit is a lot. He also has a metal framed camp bed.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Mar 2017)

4 x 2 litres of cider in the panniers is totally unnecessary


----------



## raleighnut (3 Mar 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> 4 x 2 litres of cider in the panniers is totally unnecessary


They should go in the trailer.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Mar 2017)

Its a lot of gear and I am sure it could be reduced with a bit of thought. But I am not one for cutting my toothbrush in half to save half a gram. I wouldnt tour without my thermal cup. It must weigh 500g but keeps my drink hot for hours. When it is belting down and I am hiding to keep out of the wind and rain, a hot drink is well worth the extra weight.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Mar 2017)

psmiffy said:


> I dont see anything wrong with the hammer - its very small probably weighs about the same as my rubber mallet - I carried a small hammer around Sardinia



You some sort of travelling latter day accabadora* smiffy?

I can't think what you'd ever need a hammer for with a bike - touring or at home - for bashing tent pics in I use one of those surprisingly effective plastic mallets.

Is the "toilet" just a lightweight seat he uses for sitting on in camp as an alternative to a foam sitmat? Or perhaps it's a picture frame for his anticipated selfies?



* google, then google translate it


----------



## Yellow Saddle (3 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> They should go in the trailer.


I would have thought in the water bottles or Camelback, but hey, that's just me.


----------



## oldfatfool (3 Mar 2017)

Handlebars look to be quite low and forward, bet he gets a bad back and neck after a few miles oiking that weight around.


----------



## oldfatfool (3 Mar 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> You some sort of travelling latter day accabadora* smiffy?
> 
> I can't think what you'd ever need a hammer for with a bike - touring or at home - for bashing tent pics in I use one of those surprisingly effective plastic mallets.



Have bricks and stones gone out of fashion?


----------



## Freds Dad (3 Mar 2017)

oldfatfool said:


> Have bricks and stones gone out of fashion?



Why would you want to carry bricks with you? A hammer is probably lighter.


----------



## oldfatfool (3 Mar 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> Why would you want to carry bricks with you? A hammer is probably lighter.


very droll


----------



## psmiffy (3 Mar 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> I can't think what you'd ever need a hammer for with a bike - touring or at home - for bashing tent pics in I use one of those surprisingly effective plastic mallets.



I think he probably has more experience of the type of pitch he is likely to get in his travels than you have 







looking at that one of those pathetic plastic hammers wouldn't cut it


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Mar 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> Its a lot of gear and I am sure it could be reduced with a bit of thought. But I am not one for cutting my toothbrush in half to save half a gram. I wouldnt tour without my thermal cup. It must weigh 500g but keeps my drink hot for hours. When it is belting down and I am hiding to keep out of the wind and rain, a hot drink is well worth the extra weight.


I see where you are coming from but re the hot drink can't you just get out a small rocket type stove and make one? I've done this in bus shelters of a cold morning - it actually made my espresso faster than at home.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Mar 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> 4 x 2 litres of cider in the panniers is totally unnecessary


I read rather inspiring report of a guy who made his own wine as he cycled - he was cycling through grape country - possibly in the states - apparently if you put the basic ingredients in a suitable container a rough sort of wine (I'm sure it would do me) is produced in hardly any time at all - the process is apparently helped by the bike movement.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Mar 2017)

TBH the one 'luxury' I carry is a glass for Whisky. Single Malt just doesn't taste right in a plastic glass and as for drinking it out of the bottle.


----------



## Dave Davenport (3 Mar 2017)

We once stayed at a campsite near Nice and were given a bucket of six inch nails with a large hammer attached to it by a chain as the ground was like concrete.

I've always thought plastic, screw in pegs might work well but have never seen any (cue for someone to put a link to where to buy them).


----------



## Haitch (3 Mar 2017)

Dave Davenport said:


> cue



Glad to oblige


----------



## psmiffy (3 Mar 2017)

I think first make a hole to screw them into


----------



## jay clock (3 Mar 2017)

My point was that there are super lightweight tourers, and those who err to the heavy end. He is at the heavy end. We all have one or two items that are "essential" that others would not want. My biggest worry reading his journal is that he has done all his planning from an armchair and has overcooked the weight.


----------



## psmiffy (3 Mar 2017)

jay clock said:


> My biggest worry reading his journal is that he has done all his planning from an armchair and has overcooked the weight.



I wouldnt worry - it is his problem - and everybody to their own - from what little ive read so far - he seems to know what he wants - actually the thing that impresses me is that it only comes to 38kg - add in food and water - probably around the 42kg mark - in my experience not a problem


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Mar 2017)

Dave Davenport said:


> We once stayed at a campsite near Nice and were given a bucket of six inch nails with a large hammer attached to it by a chain as the ground was like concrete.
> 
> I've always thought plastic, screw in pegs might work well but have never seen any (cue for someone to put a link to where to buy them).


good point re the hammer - I was once reduced almost to tears trying to get some pegs into some Sardinian ground.


----------



## RobinS (3 Mar 2017)

A small hammer is on our "essentials" for southern Europe, along with 4 steel nail type pegs in addition to the lightweight alloy ones. Sometimes it is just not possible to erect a tent without, and a small hammer is not much heavier, and a lot less bulky than a plastic mallet.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Mar 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> I see where you are coming from but re the hot drink can't you just get out a small rocket type stove and make one? I've done this in bus shelters of a cold morning - it actually made my espresso faster than at home.


I can. But then you need all the gubbins to go with it. I can fill my thermos cup with hot coffee in the morning and it is still hot well after lunch. I dont need to stop and get all the gear out. I do carry a stove on occasions though.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (3 Mar 2017)

For some reason the photographs remind me of The Generation Game with Brucie


----------



## Debade (3 Mar 2017)

I carry one extra plastic bottle for an evening chamber pot. Stay a bit warmer and your feet stay clean when you don't have to leave the tent. And as an ongoing intelligence test, I have yet to confuse it with my drinking water.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Mar 2017)

Though might with american bud.


----------



## roadrash (3 Mar 2017)

jay clock said:


> Everyone has different kit lists but first time I have seen a hammer and a toilet....
> 
> https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=1M2&page_id=495248&v=1T
> 
> ...



judging by the toilet seat , I'm SURE he will be dumping some stuff


----------



## wifflebat (3 Mar 2017)

I've never toured on a bike and can't see it happening anytime soon...though I do like the sound of it. 
Stupid Q but what do you do with your bike while you sleep? Just chain it up somewhere as close as possible to the tent? Entwine it in the guy ropes so a thievery attempt wakes you up and you can attack them with your hammer?


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Mar 2017)

Low Gear Guy said:


> For some reason the photographs remind me of The Generation Game with Brucie



He does carry a cuddly toy:







https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=tS&page_id=495959&v=p


----------



## jefmcg (3 Mar 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> But I am not one for cutting my toothbrush in half to save half a gram.


Yeah, but he has an electric toothbrush, a spare head and 2 different toothpastes.

Which makes his panniers better equipped than my bathroom






Also 2 different "wipes", 4 bottles of ... what? 2 nail clippers .... etc


----------



## jay clock (3 Mar 2017)

2 tubes of toothpaste.... I will be interested to see how he does. He only has a relatively short distance to cover in 5 mths (about 5000km) so only 33km a day.


----------



## Crackle (3 Mar 2017)

If those are jetboil pans he's splashed a fair amount of money on them. My son won a jetboil in a comp and I briefly thought of keeping it until I added up costs of things I might need with it and decided it was waaayyy too much money.


----------



## jay clock (3 Mar 2017)

also a standard torch, a head torch and a lantern.
6 pairs of socks
2 sleeping bags (!)


----------



## jefmcg (3 Mar 2017)

jay clock said:


> 2 sleeping bags (!)


In case he pulls? Pulls a homeless person, obviously, who can't invite him into his or her bedroom.


----------



## Brains (3 Mar 2017)

The first lot that is going is every item in this photo !
Bed !
Chair!
2nd Sleeping bag!
loo seat!
Lilo!
Table!


----------



## MarkF (3 Mar 2017)

It's bonkers, what a palaver every night, I notice similar on many US riders tales on CGAOB. This bike is nuts, if he was setting out along the Nullarbor Plain on his own, fair enough, but he is in the USA with every convenience he could wish for available at regular intervals.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Mar 2017)

wifflebat said:


> I've never toured on a bike and can't see it happening anytime soon...though I do like the sound of it.
> Stupid Q but what do you do with your bike while you sleep? Just chain it up somewhere as close as possible to the tent? Entwine it in the guy ropes so a thievery attempt wakes you up and you can attack them with your hammer?








Use it to hold the tent up.


----------



## reppans (4 Mar 2017)

wifflebat said:


> Stupid Q but what do you do with your bike while you sleep? Just chain it up somewhere as close as possible to the tent? Entwine it in the guy ropes so a thievery attempt wakes you up and you can attack them with your hammer?


----------



## Debade (4 Mar 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Though might with american bud.


Mostly make my own. Usually IPA and pale ale


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Mar 2017)

Brains said:


> The first lot that is going is every item in this photo !
> Bed !
> Chair!
> 2nd Sleeping bag!
> ...



The lilo looks similar to an Exped air and so that could stay. The table and chair looks like those that cost an arm and a leg and and fold down to almost nothing and weigh even less and so they can stay as well. He has got some good gear. But seems to have an awful lot of it. Someone should send him the TCR link.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Mar 2017)

MarkF said:


> It's bonkers, what a palaver very night, I notice similar on many US riders tales on CGAOB. This bike is nuts, if he was setting out along the Nullarbor Plain on his own, fair enough, but he is in the USA with every convenience he could wish for available at regular intervals.
> 
> View attachment 340698


Apart from the somewhat big looking bar bag (oh and the flag/sail) that's surely not so extreme?


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Mar 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> He does carry a cuddly toy:
> 
> View attachment 340682
> 
> ...


Always wary of folks like that to be honest. Would avoid him.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Mar 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> The lilo looks similar to an Exped air and so that could stay. The table and chair looks like those that cost an arm and a leg and and fold down to almost nothing and weigh even less and so they can stay as well. He has got some good gear. But seems to have an awful lot of it. Someone should send him the TCR link.


Must admit that chairs etc have no truck with me when camping. Gave up car camping with gf when it became clear that she wanted to collect a mass of dining room furniture. And there was me enjoying lounging on the sunny grass, at one with the world and nature. Next step, a standard lamp and a hat stand.


----------



## BalkanExpress (4 Mar 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> The lilo looks similar to an Exped air and so that could stay. The table and chair looks like those that cost an arm and a leg and and fold down to almost nothing and weigh even less and so they can stay as well. He has got some good gear. But seems to have an awful lot of it. Someone should send him the TCR link.



If you think about it, he has an amazing amount of stuff for only 38kg  And it is good stuff, the Helinox camp bed is 1.44kg, for the light version the chair 1.4 ,( @jay clock I guess this is the comfy armchair he planned his trip in) and the table 700 grammes. Bed table and chair for 3.5 kg is pretty impressive! 

There was a thread a while ago about whether cycle-camping was about the the cycling or the camping, I suspect he falls into the latter category.

I am worried that he may be underequiped, I don't see a pedal spanner anywhere


----------



## Bodhbh (4 Mar 2017)

It's all good gear. If he decides it's OTT, the he won't loose much on the eBay resale.



BalkanExpress said:


> There was a thread a while ago about whether cycle-camping was about the the cycling or the camping, I suspect he falls into the latter category.



Given gear threads generate more traffic than anything else, I'd say there's a 3rd catagory - the shopping!


----------



## MichaelW2 (4 Mar 2017)

I met a Dutch couple towing a trailer with a caravan style gas hob with large steel gas canister. 
One German tourist claimed that his excess baggage was a set of darts but he hadn't had a chance to use them. I felt duty bound to visit a pub with him.


----------



## BalkanExpress (4 Mar 2017)

I have had a quick read through his journal and am quite warming to him.

Recently retired, builds up a bike for a five month road trip, wants to be self sufficient (hence the 150! Pieces of kit) and is happy to roll along at 8mph watching the world, slowly pass by. Good luck to him


----------



## jay clock (4 Mar 2017)

I tend to agree. I have learnt over the years what suits me. I have had people pooh pooh the mere possession of an airbed. I do confess to owning a similar chair to his, although I have never atcually packed it when I do a last minute reality check and weigh in

What I have learnt is (for me) to get it all on the back. Just the front rack and panniers (empty) adds about 2kg, then I am tempted to fill them!


----------



## psmiffy (4 Mar 2017)

jay clock said:


> I tend to agree. I have learnt over the years what suits me. I have had people pooh pooh the mere possession of an airbed.



So the OP was a deliberate troll  to bring the weight weenies out of the woodwork


----------



## jay clock (4 Mar 2017)

psmiffy said:


> So the OP was a deliberate troll  to bring the weight weenies out of the woodwork


not really! I am in the middle.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Mar 2017)

reppans said:


> View attachment 340716


That's my spproach too!


----------



## velovoice (5 Mar 2017)

Just started reading his journal. I loved the Joe Cool plush toy (as per photo upthread) as I'm a big Snoopy fan, but didn't realise the guy's name is Joe. Cool!


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Mar 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> Why would you want to carry bricks with you? A hammer is probably lighter.



I was always fitter than my wife, and she would load me up to slow me down


----------



## Alan Frame (5 Mar 2017)

Never skimp on the photographic equipment either, all those memories are so precious.


----------



## jay clock (5 Mar 2017)

Well so far so good. He hasn't complained about being weighed down, and although slow he seems to be steady. And his hammer seems to have come in handy for nailing his tent to that wooden decking!


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Mar 2017)

I know it is dated and could be done much lighter these days, (the but the heaviest and most over equipped touring cycle ever must be BEHEMOTH (“Big Electronic Human Energised Machine, Only Too Heavy”)

At some 270 Kg it included:






01. Satellite station for email and SOS.
02. Ham radio bay.
03. Trailer frame made out of steel. The cover is fibreglass covered cardboard. 2/3 of the space for camping equipment.
04. Battery bay with 30 amp hours of batteries (15 amp hours more at the Console).
05. Satellite station mainframe.
06. Solar panels (72 watts).
07. Antennae for ham radio, mobile phone and pager.
08. Removable briefcase with 10-watt solar panel lid and laptop computer inside.
09. Safety flasher.
10. Motion sensor for if people get within 3m (10ft) of the bike.
11. Stereo system, CD player and 150 CDs.
12. This side: Refrigerator. Other side: Computer with a 207mb HDD, CD-ROM and modem.
13. Brain Interface Unit (more below).
14. Dual waterproof speakers.
15. Map case.
16. Handlebar keyboard built into the grips using binary code.
17. 105-speed drivetrain.
18. Dual air horns.
19. Steering link.
20. Phone.
21. Console: Mac computer with 40mb HDD (graphics). IBM computer with 40mb HDD (CAD, mapping, satellite tracking). Toshiba laptop for typing while riding. GPS chip. Speech synthesis and recognition. 30-watt beam headlight. Fax machine and modem boards.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Mar 2017)

didn't that chap post in one of the threads about whether you need to lock your bike when camping?


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Mar 2017)

What amuses me is the 200 Mb hard drive!!!!!!!

It was Mahoosive at the time


----------



## jay clock (8 Mar 2017)

back to the main man, he has had his first broken spoke after 220 miles...

He has a rival with "a 130 pd bike" which I estimate works out as 40kg of luggage after you take the bike off the total https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=1M2&doc_id=19066&v=33#496488


----------



## psmiffy (8 Mar 2017)

jay clock said:


> He has a rival with "a 130 pd bike" which I estimate works out as 40kg of luggage after you take the bike off the total



You are obsessed  - they are lightweights - a few years back I was camping at Tournon sur Rhone and had a few beers with a French Canadian who was camping on the next pitch to mine - he was the biggest geezer i've ever seen on a bike - 6'8" and 175kg by his own admission - not what impressed me - in the morning when he was loaded he had the biggest panniers i've ever seen on a bike - the Arc de Triomphe type - the rear one came to about 6" above his saddle - the front one to about the same above the handlebars - he had cycled down from England over the Glockner


----------



## jay clock (8 Mar 2017)

@psmiffy you are probably right! Just thinking that on a scale of 0 being super light and 100 being BEHEMOTH man then this one is in the 85+ class. What I worry about is that people like him give up early due to overcooking it. Each to their own. Some people think I over pack


----------



## psmiffy (8 Mar 2017)

Im about 145kg to150kg on the road - me - the bike - the luggage - Ive done over 60k km over the last 20yrs - I meet people on the road who have cycled round the world and they are way heavier than me - Its all a matter of mindset - if you are used to zapping along tnen weight will be pure anathema - if are just happy toddling along smelling the roses then it is no big deal - my maxim is that if it goes up - it goes


----------



## jay clock (8 Mar 2017)

I am off the same opinion as you. Generally. I weigh 90 kg, bike about 18 at a guess and luggage for camping tour at about 20kg so 128kg. You live and learn! Bike needs to be tough enough for the load though. 

A friend did the TransAm last year on a compact double with medium luggage. He didn't listen to me who advised lower gears and suffered badly in the Appalachians. Still made it though!


----------



## DanZac (10 Mar 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Must admit that chairs etc have no truck with me when camping. Gave up car camping with gf when it became clear that she wanted to collect a mass of dining room furniture. And there was me enjoying lounging on the sunny grass, at one with the world and nature. Next step, a standard lamp and a hat stand.



I lugged one of those little folding chairs from lands end to JOG and back again. Probably sat on it about 20 times during the whole trip. But boy did I enjoy sitting in it watching the sun go down at JOG, worth it just for that and it was a blessing on the days when it had rained and the grass was wet which was the other 19 times.
Probably would'nt bother with one again though.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Mar 2017)

Can see the attraction of one drinkig a glassc of red, but otherwise a sit mat/unfurled poncho would do me.


----------



## Crackle (10 Mar 2017)

I quite like his chair and table, I think they're pretty cool and quite light if you've seen them in the flesh.


----------



## jay clock (11 Mar 2017)

I'll confess 
I have got one of those chairs. I love it but can never bring myself to take it on tour!


----------



## Dave Davenport (11 Mar 2017)

We've taken a pair of Chinese Helinox copies (£25 each from flea bay), for the last three years, wouldn't be without them now.


----------



## Crackle (11 Mar 2017)

Dave Davenport said:


> We've taken a pair of Chinese Helinox copies (£25 each from flea bay), for the last three years, wouldn't be without them now.


I recall you posting the link to them but by the time I got around to trying to buy one, they'd gone.


----------



## Dave Davenport (11 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> I recall you posting the link to them but by the time I got around to trying to buy one, they'd gone.


Yep, haven't seen the knock off ones for ages, maybe Helinox stopped them (don't know if that's possible).The only thing I foresee failing on them is the socket bit the poles fit into (which is plastic), if it does I'll probably try machining some myself out of an aluminium billet.


----------



## RobinS (11 Mar 2017)

We have been using the Chinese Helinox look-a-like chairs from Ebay for a couple of years with no problems, but have recently noticed that Mountainwarehouse now stock them for £29.99, and Go-Outdoors for rather more.


----------



## andrew_s (14 Mar 2017)

Dave Davenport said:


> Yep, haven't seen the knock off ones for ages, maybe Helinox stopped them (don't know if that's possible).


That's probably because you've not looked. Down to less than £10 now.
The genuine Helinox versions quote a considerably higher max weight than the 100kg of the knock off versions.


----------



## Dave Davenport (14 Mar 2017)

andrew_s said:


> That's probably because you've not looked. Down to less than £10 now.
> The genuine Helinox versions quote a considerably higher max weight than the 100kg of the knock off versions.


When you go to order one the Helinox style ones are actually nearly £18, but still a bargain IMO.


----------



## jay clock (17 Mar 2017)

OK I moaned about those with too much. At the other extreme these fairly experienced tourers are going round the world. One has 20kg 
(bike and luggage) the other 22kg. https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=1gw&page_id=489518&v=1S


----------



## rich p (20 Mar 2017)

RobinS said:


> We have been using the Chinese Helinox look-a-like chairs from Ebay for a couple of years with no problems, but have recently noticed that Mountainwarehouse *now stock them for £29.99*, and Go-Outdoors for rather more.


They seem to be £59.99 at Mountainwarehouse, unless I'm missing something?

https://www.mountainwarehouse.com/lightweight-folding-chair-low-p14152.aspx/khaki


----------



## Crackle (20 Mar 2017)

jay clock said:


> OK I moaned about those with too much. At the other extreme these fairly experienced tourers are going round the world. One has 20kg
> (bike and luggage) the other 22kg. https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=1gw&page_id=489518&v=1S


The perils of packing for hipster touring.
_
"USB powered beard trimmer"_


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> The perils of packing for hipster touring.
> _
> "USB powered beard trimmer"_


That' a joke on your part I assume? Never can tell these days 

One question - of course you try to avoid cycling in the dark when touring but with all those bags on the front where does he put any sort of light?


----------



## Crackle (20 Mar 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> That' a joke on your part I assume? Never can tell these days


Indeed but it is part of their kit. It just struck me as amusing, it would not be one of my priorities. I wondered how those carbon forks would do but then I remembered that Mike Hall had done his round the world ride on a carbon bike, citing metal fatigue failures as his reason for choosing carbon, so....


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Mar 2017)

I didn't see it on the list.

Bonkers - if the guy is into light low energy what's to stop him taking a small razor and some shaving oil? Bonkers. I'll read his blog later for more "info" on must not haves - like solar panels.


----------



## RobinS (20 Mar 2017)

rich p said:


> They seem to be £59.99 at Mountainwarehouse, unless I'm missing something?



In the shop they were reduced to £29.99 - never buy anything at full price from there - they only post those inflated prices some of the time so they can quote "half price" or whatever most of the time.


----------



## Crackle (20 Mar 2017)

Oh yeah, I didn't make it up, page 9

_We also had new bike lights that charge on micro USB, a USB powered beard trimmer, and a few other things. To compensate for the added weight, I removed some extra tent stakes and also some tools that I decided we didn’t need, keeping my entire setup at 22kg. Steve’s bike and gear weighed in at 20kg_.


----------



## psmiffy (20 Mar 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> I didn't see it on the list.
> 
> Bonkers - if the guy is into light low energy what's to stop him taking a small razor and some shaving oil? Bonkers.



Not bonkers at all - doesn't take long to look and feel like a yeti - a quick whisk round and you both feel and look better - and are less likely to frighten the locals - Ive got a small AA battery powered one - and I can assure you nobody has ever accused me of being a hipster - not twice anyway 

and as an aside you have to be pretty OCD to shave on tour


----------



## Crackle (20 Mar 2017)

psmiffy said:


> Not bonkers at all - doesn't take long to look and feel like a yeti - a quick whisk round and you both feel and look better - and are less likely to frighten the locals - Ive got a small AA battery powered one - and I can assure you nobody has ever accused me of being a hipster - not twice anyway
> 
> and as an aside you have to be pretty OCD to shave on tour


yeah but you've got more in your panniers than I've got in my house.

Edit: And I took one of those AA things on tour once. I had to shave every day or risk it jamming in two days of growth.


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Mar 2017)

Surely if you are touring properly you pop into a local barber's and get a shave and a hair cut rather than taking things with you - what next hair wax?


----------



## psmiffy (20 Mar 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Surely if you are touring properly you pop into a local barber's and get a shave and a hair cut rather than taking things with you - what next hair wax?



When the local barbers is likely to cost you more than you paid last night for camping - a bit of do it yourself is worth the effort - I tend to get a haircut about once a month on tour - cheapest and cheerful as i can find - 10mm all over

Seems like a lot of comments made by people are those from people who have never done a "proper" tour 

Edit - what is hair waxing?


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Mar 2017)

psmiffy said:


> When the local barbers is likely to cost you more than you paid last night for camping - a bit of do it yourself is worth the effort - I tend to get a haircut about once a month on tour - cheapest and cheerful as i can find - 10mm all over
> 
> Seems like a lot of comments made by people are those from people who have never done a "proper" tour
> 
> Edit - what is hair waxing?



My last paid shave was less than a pound and that included a haircut. If I wanted to do it in an air-conditioned salon it would have been almost double.

Hair Wax not leg wax


----------



## jefmcg (20 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> The perils of packing for hipster touring.
> _
> "USB powered beard trimmer"_


But this is not hipster: 






This is hipster


----------



## Bodhbh (21 Mar 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Surely if you are touring properly you pop into a local barber's and get a shave and a hair cut rather than taking things with you - what next hair wax?



I had this hyphothesis when I did several months across Europe. Pop in a barber every couple of weeks and get a shave that way. The problem is this: shaving is something quite intimate (imo), I'm a middle aged man, and it was always some young strip of a lass that ended up doing it, often for the first time. It all felt a bit wierd and uncomforable. Maybe I'm just useless at finding proper old fashioine barbers. Not sure that'd quite push me over the edge to take a beard trimmer, but it'd be a discussion I'd be having with myself.


----------



## psmiffy (21 Mar 2017)

Bodhbh said:


> Maybe I'm just useless at finding proper old fashioine barbers.



Nope - they do exist but at less than a € a pop they are are like hens teeth - beard trimmer is less than 150g - < 100g if you are mean and take the batteries out and use in something else


----------



## jay clock (27 Mar 2017)

Coming back to my original posting he has now added a metal roadsign about two foot tall https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=1gw&page_id=498160&v=11 and whether related or not his kickstand has broken. Other than he is doing fine and sounds happy


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2017)

andrew_s said:


> That's probably because you've not looked. Down to less than £10 now.
> The genuine Helinox versions quote a considerably higher max weight than the 100kg of the knock off versions.


I think if I weigh more than that, my arse wouldn't fit in that frame. I use a camp type chair, like a cushion that sits on the ground, with a back attached by webbing. Quite comfy. Hardly necessary.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2017)

MarkF said:


> It's bonkers, what a palaver every night, I notice similar on many US riders tales on CGAOB. This bike is nuts, if he was setting out along the Nullarbor Plain on his own, fair enough, but he is in the USA with every convenience he could wish for available at regular intervals.
> 
> View attachment 340698


In some parts of the States, it is quite a ways between towns large enough to have a store or conveniences. If a town isn't big enough for a bike shop or full-on Wal*Mart or equivalent, you may have a hard time finding even 700c tires, although my local Ace Hardware has some cycling stuff. Very limited, but some, like patch kits, tubes, and a tire or two.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think if I weigh more than that, my arse wouldn't fit in that frame. I use a camp type chair, like a cushion that sits on the ground, with a back attached by webbing. Quite comfy. Hardly necessary.


Similar to this?





I've had one for years, very useful.


----------



## jefmcg (2 Apr 2017)

MarkF said:


> if he was setting out along the Nullarbor Plain on his own, fair enough,


If he was going across the Nullarbor on his own, I would suggest dumping most of that kit and replacing it with water and food.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Similar to this?
> 
> 
> View attachment 345250
> ...


Yes, I think mine is from Campmor. Nice for fishing. I keep mine in a plastic bag, in case of wet ground, then I have a barrier.


----------



## albal (5 Apr 2017)

jay clock said:


> I am off the same opinion as you. Generally. I weigh 90 kg, bike about 18 at a guess and luggage for camping tour at about 20kg so 128kg. You live and learn! Bike needs to be tough enough for the load though.
> 
> A friend did the TransAm last year on a compact double with medium luggage. He didn't listen to me who advised lower gears and suffered badly in the Appalachians. Still made it though!


The Appalations were the toughest on on transam for me


----------



## albal (5 Apr 2017)

I,m managing ok with 2 panniers and bar bag on on southerntier2017. My bud has waaay more gear than me,thus i am waiting for him every morning .


----------

